# Hawaiian wood?



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2017)

Road trip yesterday- some Koa and some burl. Burl is about 4+ lbs a bd ft at 12% so pretty dense. this piece is 5" wide have some quite large chunks but trying to ID. I know better Pics- sand and ???? I a m slow today 750 miles will do that to The  @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 5, 2017)

Damn burl things! Impossible! Bah Humbug!

That's my story and I'm sticking with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2017)

phinds said:


> Damn burl things! Impossible! Bah Humbug!
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking with it



I knew you would be a wealth of info- They are not easy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks like Birdseye eucalyptus to me.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## phinds (Mar 5, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Looks like Birdseye eucalyptus to me.


Wow. That's a beauty. Toy sailboat? Do you have pics of it upright?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 5, 2017)

phinds said:


> Wow. That's a beauty. Toy sailboat? Do you have pics of it upright?


Grrrr.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Mar 5, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Looks like Birdseye eucalyptus to me.
> 
> View attachment 123381



When I'm in KC I am so stealing that one and bringing it home with me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Looks like Birdseye eucalyptus to me.
> 
> View attachment 123381




lots of it in Hawaii? nice paddle- des the wife beat ya with it???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 5, 2017)

phinds said:


> Wow. That's a beauty. Toy sailboat? Do you have pics of it upright?


Wow Paul, I didn't see it, the sail boat, until you said it, just assumed the hand held mini ironing board to assure the user had hands working at all times...

As for the burl, I say no to the 'eucalypts' based on pore size and distribution. If you look at Mike's 5th picture you can see the pores shown as large by the bisecting of them in that view. I thought 'afzelia' at first but lean toward the 'Acacias' .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 5, 2017)

Sprung said:


> When I'm in KC I am so stealing that one and bringing it home with me...


That wood was stolen by @Jude Maui wood dreams


----------



## Sprung (Mar 5, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That wood was stolen by @Jude Maui wood dreams



Fine! Then I'll just have to steal one of those wrinkly Koa ones!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> As for the burl, I say no to the 'eucalypts' based on pore size and distribution. If you look at Mike's 5th picture you can see the pores shown as large by the bisecting of them in that view. I thought 'afzelia' at first but lean toward the 'Acacias' .....


How about mango?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff @Mr. Peet different piece dense wood

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 5, 2017)

Sprung said:


> When I'm in KC I am so stealing that one and bringing it home with me...


What are you going to do with a toy sailboat in Kansas City? That's a fer piece from the ocean.


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 5, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That wood was stolen by @Jude Maui wood dreams


So if Sprung steals it again it will be twice stolen. I wonder at what point it then becomes public property?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> What are you going to do with a toy sailboat in Kansas City? That's a fer piece from the ocean.


play with it in the tub ....  oooops

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> @Don Ratcliff @Mr. Peet different piece dense wood
> 
> View attachment 123416


In the pic it still looks like BEEuc to me. If he is sayings it's from Hawaii that's the only tree I had seen that would look like that. Mango is different


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> In the pic it still looks like BEEuc to me. If he is sayings it's from Hawaii that's the only tree I had seen that would look like that. Mango is different


Have no clue where it really came from


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 5, 2017)

If you look closely at your chunk and the paddke, the eyes are inside eyes and both are in some kind of row almost. I could be off my rocker but to me they look the same. Send it all to me and I'll compare...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 5, 2017)

@Mike1950 Your second piece looks very much the same as your first piece, first picture. I can't enlarge either any to compare to each other. As for Don's call, if a burl has burl spurs, the little spikes, it should appear as 'eyes' inside of 'eyes' when milled parallel to the spike's base (perpendicular to spike's height). As the cut angles, the spurs look more like ovals and as the cut gets steeper, the ovals elongate to peaks or simple wide streaks, sometimes showing a sunburst appeal.

As for the sailboat, it looks much like 'eucalyptus', tight grain and small pores. Mike's stock conflicts based on pore size. @phinds has many samples of 'eucalyptus', on his website showing pore sizes and densities, but not many burl pictures for the genus.

Mike, you mention dense in description of both woods. Can you give us volume measurements and weight to guesstimate pounds per cubic foot and so forth. Burl densities are nearly always higher than the standard grained version, but nice to know.

As for 'Mango', it has a good range for weights, from 'basswood' to 'red maple' on average. It is a possibility, but 'Mango' has lots of pore grouping, allowing this feature to be seen readily in the transverse and tangential, but Mike's stock does not show the pores as readily. I think 'Mango's" vessel lengths are too long.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 5, 2017)

[QUOTE="As for the sailboat, it looks much like 'eucalyptus', .[/QUOTE]

lol, serves you well @Don Ratcliff


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> @Mike1950 Your second piece looks very much the same as your first piece, first picture. I can't enlarge either any to compare to each other. As for Don's call, if a burl has burl spurs, the little spikes, it should appear as 'eyes' inside of 'eyes' when milled parallel to the spike's base (perpendicular to spike's height). As the cut angles, the spurs look more like ovals and as the cut gets steeper, the ovals elongate to peaks or simple wide streaks, sometimes showing a sunburst appeal.
> 
> As for the sailboat, it looks much like 'eucalyptus', tight grain and small pores. Mike's stock conflicts based on pore size. @phinds has many samples of 'eucalyptus', on his website showing pore sizes and densities, but not many burl pictures for the genus.
> 
> ...


At 4+ lbs a bd ft a little quick math gives you 50 lbs a cubic foot


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2017)

First set of pics all the same piece. Second block, same wood different piece


----------



## bench1holio (Mar 5, 2017)

@Mike1950 Looks a lot like marbled/birdseye stringy burl. Air Dry Density averages 780 kg/m3, not sure how that translates to your weird lb/inch measurements...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> First set of pics all the same piece. Second block, same wood different piece


Thanks Mike, figured so but left it open a bit incase the foot needed insertion in mouth...I also wish I could have known the wood. I lack a huge amount of burled wood in my collection, so I have nothing for comparison. If you were more sure of origin, I might have been more useful...the closest looking sample I have is 
'Himalayan Golden Teak' burl, _Gmelina arborea_, but it runs about 40lbs per cubic...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2017)

bench1holio said:


> @Mike1950 Looks a lot like marbled/birdseye stringy burl. Air Dry Density averages 780 kg/m3, not sure how that translates to your weird lb/inch measurements...


Grrrrr


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 5, 2017)

bench1holio said:


> @Mike1950 Looks a lot like marbled/birdseye stringy burl. Air Dry Density averages 780 kg/m3, not sure how that translates to your weird lb/inch measurements...


48 -49 pounds per cubic...


----------



## phinds (Mar 6, 2017)

bench1holio said:


> @Mike1950 Looks a lot like marbled/birdseye stringy burl. Air Dry Density averages 780 kg/m3, not sure how that translates to your weird lb/inch measurements...


What? You can't translate mythical units into real units ???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bench1holio (Mar 7, 2017)

phinds said:


> What? You can't translate mythical units into real units ???



 You mean fractions of units into 'Actual' units

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

